# BMQ  Apr 26



## bojangles (23 Mar 2005)

Got my call today  ;D and am in BMQ on April 26th, anyone else with me??

Bojangles


----------



## SBale (23 Mar 2005)

Congrats! and good luck! I'll be there the 4th so if you ever need anything from the Canex    I'll almost have my 4 on my sleeve by then!


----------



## bojangles (23 Mar 2005)

Thanks...I'll rememebr that.

Bo


----------



## infamous_p (23 Mar 2005)

bojangles said:
			
		

> Got my call today  ;D and am in BMQ on April 26th, anyone else with me??
> 
> Bojangles



congratulations..... best of luck on BMQ.


----------



## MILPO (12 Apr 2005)

I'm there!!  Got the call today.   Happy, happy, happy, happy and so on!!!!


----------



## Skinny (12 Apr 2005)

Congrads!!!! When did you get merit listed "milpo"?


----------



## MILPO (12 Apr 2005)

Skinny said:
			
		

> Congrads!!!! When did you get merit listed "milpo"?



I'm not sure when I was merit listed they never told me....the process lasted from August '04 to present day.
So i would guess that my length of time is about average or on par with everyone else's entering the MP trade from what I hear.  Other trades seem to go quite expediently.  

Oh yeah, anyone know if it is possible for me to take my car to BMQ or is it worth it?


----------



## Gouki (14 Apr 2005)

haha why would you take your car to BMQ

waste of money and time considering you'd be able to drive it a maximum of two times if you're lucky


----------



## MILPO (15 Apr 2005)

Steve said:
			
		

> haha why would you take your car to BMQ
> 
> waste of money and time considering you'd be able to drive it a maximum of two times if you're lucky



Thanks for the reply. Since I haven't been through BMQ before I had no idea how often i would be able to go near my car.


----------



## Gouki (16 Apr 2005)

My friend brought his, out of necessity (dont ask for details, I forgot them I just know he had to for some reason). It sat there for the entire course except week 8 when he was allowed to take it into Montreal.

On top of that they pulled the "who has car keys ..." trick (much like the "who likes to drive a car/motorbike?") on him and he answered and got "rewarded" for his service


----------



## PARAMEDIC (18 Apr 2005)

congratulations bojangles... :'(  :'( im still waitin...fun fun bro...work HARD play HARD


----------



## NiTz (18 Apr 2005)

I'm still waiting too.. it sucks but it's part of the game they say...  :crybaby:


----------



## Sig_Des (18 Apr 2005)

The Hurry-up and wait game...so much fun. Congrats to everyone confirmed with dates..have fun, stay out of trouble


----------

